# CROATIA - Stadium and Arena Development News



## krzamak (Feb 1, 2006)

*New "Arena Zadar", Croatia, cap. - 9 000*


----------



## lpioe (May 6, 2006)

^^ Wow 
Lots of nice arenas being built in Croatia these days.
Do they host a baskteball WC or somethin similar in the next few years?


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Looks like a 70s design to me.


----------



## krzamak (Feb 1, 2006)

lpioe said:


> ^^ Wow
> Lots of nice arenas being built in Croatia these days.
> Do they host a baskteball WC or somethin similar in the next few years?


World Men's Handball Championship 2009.  :cheers:


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

That new arena in Croatia looks more like a spaceship than an arena.


----------



## hrvat (May 19, 2007)

*CROATIA - Handball World Cup 2009*

Handball World Cup
CROATIA 2009.​

Croatia will be the organizer of the Handball World Cup 2009. Croatian people are very proud that it is organized in their country - CROATIA. Despite of its relatively short history, the Croatian team has already made some significant results at the international tournaments. During the 1990s they placed third at the 1994 European Championship and second at the 1995 World Championship before eventually winning the gold medal at the 1996 Summer Olympics. After these successes they have been going through the time without such good results until they eventually made their comeback by winning the 2003 World Championship. In 2004 they were fourth at the European Championship, but won the gold medal at the Summer Olympics later that year. After these results it was logical that they were one of the favorites of the 2005 World Championship, but lost to Spain in the final match. In 2006 the team finished fourth at the European Championship, where they have qualified for the semifinals by winning the group in the main stage, but were subsequently defeated by Slovenia in the semifinals and Denmark in the third place match.

The Arenas:

ZAGREB ARENA








87 mil. euro - total project cost
7.5 mil. euro - annual cost shared by city council and Croatian govt
133 mil euro - total purchase price if acquired within 7 years
15,200 - spectators for the world handball championships
25,000 - spectator capacity for concerts and conferences
1056 - parking for vehicles
38 - parking spaces for buses

ARENA GRADSKI VRT OSIJEK


----------



## Delmat (May 2, 2007)

*Split, Croatia*

*Arena - capacity 13 000*

_overall cost - 140 million €
garage parking spaces - 1500
wellness center
sky bar and an exclusive restaurant on the top floor overlooking the entire city, its surroundings and the islands of the Split archipelago
huge shopping centre
many more...
_


----------



## krzysiu_ (Jun 6, 2006)

On the first pics it looks very small but on the others it looks quite big, strange.


----------



## Delmat (May 2, 2007)

krzysiu_ said:


> On the first pics it looks very small but on the others it looks quite big, strange.


tower is 100m + :cheers:


----------



## Canadian Chocho (May 18, 2006)

They play Ice Hockey in Croatia?


----------



## Delmat (May 2, 2007)

no, actually very little
Split is southern Croatian town on Mediterranean sea and has very warm climate, but with this arena will be possible to play ice hockey during the winter.
Zagreb is continental town and already has ice hockey arena, same as other northern parts of Croatia


----------



## dande (Jan 28, 2005)

How about the other arenas, Osijek and Rijeka? I heard there were problems with financing in those cities. Split arena looks nice, too bad they didn´t build it when Kukoc, Radja and others were still playing.


----------



## Delmat (May 2, 2007)

There was some serious problems about financing the construction of Osijek Arena, but the government solved that:cheers:
The World Championship won't be played in Rijeka, but they will also build new arena.
-----------------------------


Kukoč, Rađa and others played in this arena which is smaller, capacity around 7000.
This Arena is already getting renovated and will be used to host Handball Championship 2009 if construction workers don't finish the new arena in a deadline :cheers:

*''Old'' Split Arena (cap 7000)* 
(it will be used if new Arena fails to be constructed in a deadline)


----------



## railcity (Apr 4, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## dudu24 (Mar 20, 2007)

dande said:


> How about the other arenas, Osijek and Rijeka? I heard there were problems with financing in those cities. Split arena looks nice, too bad they didn´t build it when Kukoc, Radja and others were still playing.


It won't be played in Rijeka. Zagreb (2 arenas), Zadar, Split, Osijek, Varazdin and Porec. 

All arenas are under construction and will be finished by december 2008, only Split arena might be little tight with deadline, but i think they will manage to finish it.


----------



## Metal (Sep 14, 2002)

So it will be played on as many as 7 arenas?? Nice.
Can i see the other arenas and some renders from inside of the Zagreb Arena, thanks!


----------



## krzamak (Feb 1, 2006)

Metal said:


> So it will be played on as many as 7 arenas?? Nice.
> Can i see the other arenas and some renders from inside of the Zagreb Arena, thanks!


Arena Zagreb  :cheers:


----------



## dudu24 (Mar 20, 2007)

Some other arenas that will be used for World Cup:

Zadar (its almost done):

















Osijek: 









Zagreb 2:


















Varazdin: 










And the smallest one in Porec:


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

bravo


----------



## bigpoint (Dec 13, 2007)

Great stadiums! How much did or does the stadium in Zadar cost? I really like the design.


----------



## Dallasbrink (Nov 2, 2007)

hand ball?


----------



## Tarzan (Dec 5, 2006)

Dallasbrink said:


> hand ball?


Yeah Handball, see Handball @ Wiki


----------



## Dallasbrink (Nov 2, 2007)

Tarzan said:


> Yeah Handball, see Handball @ Wiki


wow, international sport my ass.


----------



## Bobby3 (Jun 26, 2007)

Dallasbrink said:


> wow, international sport my ass.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:National_handball_teams

?


----------



## dudu24 (Mar 20, 2007)

Its one of the most popular sports in Europe, while USA/Canada don't even have NT or pro league, so please, if you don't have anything smart to say, piss off.


----------



## KHS (Mar 13, 2007)

Dallasbrink said:


> hand ball?


Its basketball arena actually but it is going to be used for handball during the world cup. 

KK Zadar

:cheers:


----------



## Tarzan (Dec 5, 2006)

Dallasbrink said:


> wow, international sport my ass.


Dude, you must be very stupid if you deny that it is not an international sport.

I can't do anything about it that you don't know other sports except American Football!:bash:


----------



## krzamak (Feb 1, 2006)

*Arena Zagreb, 20.01.2008.*

Thanks dadekhr


----------



## dudu24 (Mar 20, 2007)

:cheers::cheers:


----------



## anti87 (Nov 19, 2007)

Nice:cheers:


----------



## Arena Zagreb (Oct 20, 2007)

impresive


----------



## Mekky II (Oct 29, 2003)

USA handball teams in World Handball Championships

* Germany 1938 : 
* Sweden 1954 :
* East Germany 1958 :
* West Germany 1961 :
* Czechoslovakia 1964 : 15th
* Sweden 1967 :
* France 1970 : 16th
* East Germany 1974 : 16th
* Denmark 1978 :
* West Germany 1982 :
* Switzerland 1986 :
* Czechoslovakia 1990 :
* Sweden 1993 : 16th
* Iceland 1995 : 21st
* Japan 1997 :
* Egypt 1999 :
* France 2001 : 24th
* Portugal 2003 :
* Tunisia 2005 :
* Germany 2007 :

:lol:


----------



## Delmat (May 2, 2007)

everything is going to be OK


----------



## Delmat (May 2, 2007)

Looks like we are going to host W Championship as a European Champions, one more game to go :cheers:


----------



## krzamak (Feb 1, 2006)

*Arena Zagreb, 26.01.2008.*

Thanks dadekhr


----------



## krzamak (Feb 1, 2006)

*Arena Zagreb 01.02.2008.*

Thanks snupix


----------



## Mangueboy (Feb 3, 2007)

Very good projects


----------



## Dallasbrink (Nov 2, 2007)

is hand ball like dodge ball?


----------



## renco (Dec 5, 2005)

No,handball's kinda like soccer but with hand.


----------



## dudu24 (Mar 20, 2007)

Dallasbrink said:


> is hand ball like dodge ball?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kPgnRff5EVg


----------



## Mordaunt-S (Nov 27, 2007)

?? of course they can


----------



## krzamak (Feb 1, 2006)

Zadar update - 06.05.2008.































































































































  :cheers:


----------



## Mordaunt-S (Nov 27, 2007)

:cheers:


----------



## KHS (Mar 13, 2007)

Love it!


----------



## dudu24 (Mar 20, 2007)

awesome.. it was about time for club like Zadar to get decent hall


----------



## renco (Dec 5, 2005)

*ZADAR*



jure radić;20626492 said:


>


----------



## dudu24 (Mar 20, 2007)

When is opening game? Handball tournament in 2 weeks or there will be some friendly game?


----------



## krzamak (Feb 1, 2006)

*Arena Split, 14.05.2008.*

Thanks to Imota


----------



## krzamak (Feb 1, 2006)

*Arena Zadar, 16.05.2008.*

Thanks to KHS


----------



## krzamak (Feb 1, 2006)

*Arena Zadar, 16.05.2008.*


----------



## KHS (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## Arena Zagreb (Oct 20, 2007)

AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## krzamak (Feb 1, 2006)

*Arena Zadar, 18.05.2008.*  :cheers:


----------



## Arena Zagreb (Oct 20, 2007)

Arena Zadar
attendance ~ 8 200

http://www.hrt.hr/index.php?id=37&tx_ttnews[tt_news]=1845&tx_ttnews[backPid]=34&cHash=d9b055ab54


----------



## Mordaunt-S (Nov 27, 2007)

:cheers:


----------



## KHS (Mar 13, 2007)

*Zadar*


----------



## dudu24 (Mar 20, 2007)

Good attendance for a training session  Can't wait for this qualifying tournament.


----------



## dudu24 (Mar 20, 2007)

Zadar Arena is now completely done and its ready to host Olympics qualifying tournament which starts in few days.


----------



## patroeski (Jul 8, 2005)

^^ very nice do you lso have a pic of the outside


----------



## vardar (Feb 26, 2008)

^^
WOW looks very nice :cheers: 

Whats the capacity? An external pic would be nice if you could find one, also is there a specific reason for the "circular" interior or is it just what the architect came up with???


----------



## dudu24 (Mar 20, 2007)

Zadar Arena


----------



## MasonicStage™ (Dec 30, 2006)

magnificent job! :applause:


----------



## KHS (Mar 13, 2007)

I love this arena!!! :master:


----------



## dudu24 (Mar 20, 2007)

New Zadar Arena will host its first Tennis match. Davis Cup games between Croatia and Brazil will be played there.


----------



## Eraser (May 28, 2008)

bjutiful pics


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

great arena


----------



## Eraser (May 28, 2008)

Osijek Arena


































































Varazdin Arena










































Split Arena


----------



## Eraser (May 28, 2008)

Porec (3, 500)


----------



## likasz (Sep 4, 2008)

What a pity that arena in Varaždin has only 5.400 seats:-/It's too small for group with Poland, Germany, Russia and Tunesia!
Poland is in group C which will play in Varaždin so I'm going to go there.If i don't get a ticket can I watch World Championship on a big screen somewhere in the town?


----------



## krzamak (Feb 1, 2006)

*Spaladium Arena - Split*























































































































*Spaladium Arena - Split, 12.10.2008.*


----------



## MasonicStage™ (Dec 30, 2006)

likasz said:


> What a pity that arena in Varaždin has only 5.400 seats:-/It's too small for group with Poland, Germany, Russia and Tunesia!
> Poland is in group C which will play in Varaždin so I'm going to go there.If i don't get a ticket can I watch World Championship on a big screen somewhere in the town?


I'm 99% sure every host city will have a big screen on the main city square, or somewhere near the arena. so dont worry kay:

anyways, great updates! I'm really impressed by looks of osijek arena. looks really nice kay: :cheers:


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

Spaladium Arena, Split 



TiborZG said:


>


----------



## Metal (Sep 14, 2002)

I'm impressed with croatian arenas and my congrats for their beauty. But i must ask: are you guys gonna finish on time?? The Championship starts in 3 months, some arenas seem like lots of works still needs to be done.


----------



## renco (Dec 5, 2005)

All arenas should be finished by 15-20.12.


----------



## KHS (Mar 13, 2007)

*Zadar*


----------



## Eraser (May 28, 2008)

2 months left...


----------



## moa (Dec 29, 2006)

Dvorana Gradski vrt - Osijek 30.10.2008





































































































foto by: Daniel Antunovic


Info: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dvorana_Gradski_vrt


----------



## Eraser (May 28, 2008)

SPALADIUM ARENA, Split

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cAWQ...apercity.com/showthread.php?t=501350&page=107


----------



## KHS (Mar 13, 2007)

^^


----------



## SinCity (Sep 10, 2002)

All of the new arenas have come up better than expected. Cant wait to see all of the final results. :cheers2:


----------



## Delmat (May 2, 2007)

*Split*
Spaladium Arena






EDIT: now it works


----------



## KHS (Mar 13, 2007)

This video is no longer available.


----------



## Delmat (May 2, 2007)

KHS said:


> This video is no longer available.


Yes it is :yes:


----------



## KHS (Mar 13, 2007)

kay:


----------



## anaiptol (Oct 6, 2007)

That Split is one ball-crushing arena :cheers: looks great. and the whole complex. wow :nuts: congrats from Lithuania!


----------



## Delmat (May 2, 2007)

anaiptol said:


> That Split is one ball-crushing arena :cheers: looks great. and the whole complex. wow :nuts: congrats from Lithuania!


Thanks man 
Your Kaunas is also getting awesome arena :cheers1: 
It's astonishing :cheers:


----------



## Strepsils (Sep 25, 2008)

Can we get some update of all arenas?


----------



## Ballota (Oct 24, 2005)

Well...here's Split:






















































:cheers2:


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis (Oct 7, 2008)

Poreč:


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis (Oct 7, 2008)

Osijek:


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis (Oct 7, 2008)

Varaždin:


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis (Oct 7, 2008)

Zagreb: 


















































All pics taken by Cro SSC members. One big thanks to all of them.


----------



## Dumbof (Feb 21, 2008)

What about arena in Pula. How does it look like?


----------



## strcbrc (Feb 17, 2008)

Dumbof said:


> What about arena in Pula. How does it look like?


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis (Oct 7, 2008)

Its the smallest hall and it was additionally added since they decided that this time there will also be playoff for 12-24th place. No group stage or some further stages games will be played there.

It has 2500 capacity and it was built in 2003.

Thanks to Kebra for pics.


----------



## Kebra (Feb 22, 2008)

^^ Actually, it was built in 1978. and reconstructed (with extensions) in 2003. 



SpicyMcHaggis said:


> Thanks to Kebra for pics.


Anytime.. :cheers:


----------



## SpaladiumArena (Nov 14, 2008)

Porec indoor hall "Žatika" (3 600)

tomorrow is opening ceremony


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis (Oct 7, 2008)

After Poreč another small hall is completed.

Varaždin:


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

Wow, it looks very clear and plain... i like that japanese style of the varazdin-arena! 

here is one more photo of the porec arena... :hi:


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Porec is arena looks awesome
But arena is small.
Only arena or are there other things inside?


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis (Oct 7, 2008)

www.sercan.de said:


> Porec is arena looks awesome
> But arena is small.
> Only arena or are there other things inside?


 Well stands are perhaps smal (3.5k + additional removable stand) but at the pictures again... there can be 2 full handball (along with hockey biggest indoor sport courts) courts there which makes its surface huge. Its pretty great system if you look at it. For everyday use (trainings...) you basically have 2 arenas and that will be the main purpose of this hall.

My awesome paintings made in paint will clear that up for you  :lol:


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis (Oct 7, 2008)

Poreč:


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

This porec makes me crazy
I wanne see plans!!!!
Its so great


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## renco (Dec 5, 2005)

It really turrned up beautifully.:applause:


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

Porec arena!!!! wow. what a great job.

reminds me of London Aquatic Centre in Canada


----------



## MattDarey (Nov 22, 2008)

Osijek Indoor Hall (3 500)


----------



## MasonicStage™ (Dec 30, 2006)

Mo Rush said:


> Porec arena!!!! wow. what a great job.
> 
> reminds me of London Aquatic Centre in Canada


yes indeed....

poreč arena really turned up great. :cheers:


----------



## MasonicStage™ (Dec 30, 2006)

MattDarey said:


> Osijek Indoor Hall (3 500)


wow...looks amazing from this perspective. :happy:
this "tube" really makes it special.


----------



## MattDarey (Nov 22, 2008)

Varazdin Indoor Hall (5 000)


----------



## Ruksi (Nov 23, 2008)

Osijek


----------



## Ballota (Oct 24, 2005)

Split - Spaladium Arena:




































The new center screen is here:













































:cheers2:


----------



## Ballota (Oct 24, 2005)

More pics:

















































































:cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## Bobby3 (Jun 26, 2007)

Ruksi said:


> Osijek


How'd he get in there?


----------



## Ruksi (Nov 23, 2008)

Osijek Indoor Hall "Gradski Vrt"
capacity 3 550


----------



## Ruksi (Nov 23, 2008)

Osijek


----------



## Metal (Sep 14, 2002)

I have a question, when did you guys get the World Championship, i mean the exact date or at least the year, cuz Poland is gonna bid for the WCH 2013 and i want to know how much time before they decide that, thanks!

PS 2011 not decided yet huh?


----------



## Ruksi (Nov 23, 2008)

In August 2006 wins a bid for WC 2009

Sweden will host WC 2011


----------



## Metal (Sep 14, 2002)

That means august 2010, thanks alot!


----------



## Delmat (May 2, 2007)

It's not that important for Poland because you already have finished great arenas unless you want to build more of them . 
We had to build ours in a record time, arround one year.


----------



## Ballota (Oct 24, 2005)

Spaladium Arena, Split:


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

*Here are all new Arenas for the World Cup 2009*

:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:

Zagreb
Arena Zagreb (15'200)
















Split
Spaladium Arena (12'500)
















Zadar
Dvorana Krešimir Ćosić (8'000)
















Varaždin
Gradska Dvorana (5'000)
















Poreč
Sportski centar Žatika (3'710)
















Osijek
Dvorana Gradski Vrt (3'500)
















:hi:


----------



## Ruksi (Nov 23, 2008)

Osijek is ready to host Mens Handball World Championship 2009 in Croatia


----------



## smokiboy (Aug 30, 2007)

What is the seating capacity of the Osijek Arena?


----------



## Ruksi (Nov 23, 2008)

smokiboy said:


> What is the seating capacity of the Osijek Arena?


unfortunatly only 3 600 hno::bash:


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis (Oct 7, 2008)

Ruksi said:


> unfortunatly only 3 600 hno::bash:


 Its more than enough.


----------



## dande (Jan 28, 2005)

Ruksi said:


> unfortunatly only 3 600 hno::bash:



I thought they said it would be around 5000 during the World Championships after that it would be 3600.


----------



## Ballota (Oct 24, 2005)

Spaladium Arena (12.000), Split..last night :master: :








































































:cheers2:


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis (Oct 7, 2008)

Poreč:















































Its great small hall. Whats especially great about it is configuration of the pitch... 2 full handball/basketball courts mean alot for everyday use and for big matches and competitions they can add removable stand there (like they will for world cup). For small town like Poreč its absolutely fantastic.


----------



## smokiboy (Aug 30, 2007)

I would think that Osijek could support an arena with more than 3600 seats.


----------



## frnja031 (Apr 28, 2008)

smokiboy said:


> I would think that Osijek could support an arena with more than 3600 seats.


Not really... We will not be able to fill the arena after this handball championship... For sure...


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis (Oct 7, 2008)

frnja031 said:


> Not really... We will not be able to fill the arena after this handball championship... For sure...


 It will be full for concerts and for national team games (in whatever sports). But on every week basis for Osijek based clubs i doubt.


----------



## Ruksi (Nov 23, 2008)

Porec, Indoor Hall Zatika 
capacity -3600 -


----------



## frnja031 (Apr 28, 2008)

Nice... It's see trough stand...


----------



## frnja031 (Apr 28, 2008)

SpicyMcHaggis said:


> It will be full for concerts and for national team games (in whatever sports). But on every week basis for Osijek based clubs i doubt.


If we even get some concerts or national team in Osijek...


----------



## Ruksi (Nov 23, 2008)

Porec


----------



## Ruksi (Nov 23, 2008)

Porec, Indoor Hall Zatika, capacity - 3 600
todays friendly match beetwen RK Porec and Brasil


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis (Oct 7, 2008)

Great hall!


----------



## Ballota (Oct 24, 2005)

^^ You haaaaad to put aaaaaall of these pics...even if most of them are praticly identical? Daaamn! :bash:


----------



## Ballota (Oct 24, 2005)

Spaladium Arena, Split (12.000):




































:master: :master: :master:


----------



## KHS (Mar 13, 2007)

*Poreč*


----------



## KHS (Mar 13, 2007)

*Osijek*


----------



## KHS (Mar 13, 2007)

*Zadar*


----------



## KHS (Mar 13, 2007)

*Zagreb*


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Porec looks bigger from the outside
Its it really just the hall or are there other things inside?
Mall etc?


----------



## MasonicStage™ (Dec 30, 2006)

www.sercan.de said:


> Porec looks bigger from the outside
> Its it really just the hall or are there other things inside?
> Mall etc?


yeah, it's only a sport complex. as far as I know there wont be any malls or similar things . :cheers:


----------



## Ballota (Oct 24, 2005)

Today's preparations for the tomorow's opening ceremony in Split:




































:cheers:


----------



## tech_1 (Jul 25, 2008)

*Varaždin*


----------



## Ballota (Oct 24, 2005)

The opening ceremony yesterday in Split, in front of 12.000 people:













































Some of my pics:


































































































































































:cheers2:


----------



## urbaNS (Jan 11, 2007)

Great arenas in CRO, congratulations!


----------



## Ballota (Oct 24, 2005)

The opening ceremony video:





The best part starts at 5min 30sec 

:righton:


----------



## likasz (Sep 4, 2008)

The opening ceromony was fastinating and I wish that arena like Spaladium was in Poland.

PS.Very nice country, beautiful womans,wonderful beaches and indoor arenas but Croatia has the worst sport broadcasters I've ever seen!Replays in super-slow motion durning a handball match is stupidity!Please tell about it your TV station that has rights to this World Cup.


----------



## mrsavi-pas (Apr 3, 2008)

likasz said:


> The opening ceromony was fastinating and I wish that arena like Spaladium was in Poland.
> 
> PS.Very nice country, beautiful womans,wonderful beaches and indoor arenas but Croatia has the worst sport broadcasters I've ever seen!Replays in super-slow motion durning a handball match is stupidity!Please tell about it your TV station that has rights to this World Cup.


super-slow motion replays are stupid only in chess )


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis (Oct 7, 2008)

likasz said:


> The opening ceromony was fastinating and I wish that arena like Spaladium was in Poland.
> 
> PS.Very nice country, beautiful womans,wonderful beaches and indoor arenas but Croatia has the worst sport broadcasters I've ever seen!Replays in super-slow motion durning a handball match is stupidity!Please tell about it your TV station that has rights to this World Cup.


 ze germans (RTL and sportfive) are doing broadcasting... blame them  i don't know whats wrong with slow motion replays tho... its nice to see goal like that as well


----------



## likasz (Sep 4, 2008)

^^ It's very nice but when a game is stopped.I did not see many goals because of slow-motion.

If it is German work I blame Germans
I'm sorry Croatian TV


----------



## krzysiu_ (Jun 6, 2006)

gg russia


----------



## Morsue (Mar 28, 2008)

Ballota said:


> :cheers2:


Give me number 1, 3 and 6 from counting from the left and I will die a happy man  :cheer:


----------



## dinamo4ever (Dec 6, 2008)

Morsue said:


> Give me number 1, 3 and 6 from counting from the left and I will die a happy man  :cheer:


this last is good too:hi:


----------



## Ruksi (Nov 23, 2008)

Porec, Indoor Hall Zatika


----------



## goxic (Nov 15, 2006)

Croatian fans song:






I am not so good in English to translate a song but here is my free interpretation:

*Hand is strongly clenched, from stand comes loud, Croatia,
And sky above me knows that you are my beloved,
Rhythm of the drums in one body connects us,
Fired Arena now breathe and writes history with this song
*

Hey people, here we go again
Everybody are singing out loud,
and we are all like a one, unbelievable,
Today, fires are burning again,
On the court where our guys are fighting
North, East, West even the see (South),
Today we are celebrating till the down
On the Court is our Lino, Lino..
Screams are spreading trough the stands
We will fire you up easy like as gasoline,
We will shot on your goal from out and from sides,
We are doing it with a style, buddy
With us is Balic, Rope and Djomba
Light up fuse, we are like bomb
Hands up!!!
*

Hand is strongly clenched, from stand comes loud, Croatia,
And sky above me knows that you are my beloved,
Rhythm of drums in one body connects us,
Fired Arena now breathe and writes history with this song*

When you see our colors on the court
Listen to the songs that are booming among stands
There is no any nation, that are not afraid of us
If you don't know, we are the ones
That whole world and Europe, remember
Trough the contras, from the sides and pivots.
We are the best from the time
When Jovic scored from the floor
You can see this only by us
Arena is on fire only because of you
Heart is pumping stronger, lets go all of us
Hands in the air!


----------



## Qlimax (Jan 21, 2009)

Varazdin


----------



## dande (Jan 28, 2005)

Clearly the best of the "small" arenas.
1.Varazdin
2.Porec
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
3.Osijek


----------



## Ballota (Oct 24, 2005)

Celebration song after each croatian victory (Spaladium Arena):





It almost makes me cry...


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

absolutely fantastic. congrats on some great venues with fantastic designs.


----------



## RustySword (Dec 27, 2005)

Chorwaci, You have very beautiful sport arenas, but that one in Zagreb is just amazing!
I can't wait fot the semi Polska - Hrvatska


----------



## AdrianSuvalkai (Aug 4, 2008)

Qlimax said:


> Varazdin


It's match Poland - Germany  

Arena in Varazdin is very nice hall, but we will play semi-final in Arena Zagreb. Yes?


----------



## Sponsor (Mar 19, 2006)

AdrianSuvalkai said:


> It's match Poland - Germany
> 
> Arena in Varazdin is very nice hall, but we will play semi-final in Arena Zagreb. Yes?


That's the one and best solution


----------



## KHS (Mar 13, 2007)

*Arena Zagreb*



Kinetic said:


>


:cheers:


----------



## m_m (Jan 30, 2009)

Simply great arenas!


----------



## KHS (Mar 13, 2007)

*Arena Zagreb* by Tibor


----------



## Ballota (Oct 24, 2005)

And sooo...as of today, this event is over too....


----------



## Sponsor (Mar 19, 2006)

I am really disapointed about croatian support during championship. I thought croats will make a big impression by singing and chanting. As it turned out 15 000 throats were rather replaced by thousands of trumpets and those 'baloon blackjakcs' which I have seen mainly in Asia so far. In fact they all were making a terrible noise (which doesn't mean they weren't singing at all). Could be better IMO.



btw G R E A T indoors and A M A Z I N G tournament (especially for us )


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis (Oct 7, 2008)

dead link


----------



## Ballota (Oct 24, 2005)

Come oooon. Those 500€ tickets were only on the black market. Regular ones for the final were 100€.

Btw. these idiotic trumpets were handed out to ppl on entrance, if I'm right.
The one who initiated this "tradition" should be shot! :|


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis (Oct 7, 2008)

dead link


----------



## Ballota (Oct 24, 2005)

Hahahaha.


----------



## Delmat (May 2, 2007)

Sponsor, what games did you watch?


----------



## Sponsor (Mar 19, 2006)

Delmat said:


> Sponsor, what games did you watch?


Croatia - Poland and Croatia - France (final). Maybe in Spaladium the support was better  (?)


----------



## Ballota (Oct 24, 2005)

It definetly was! One reason and one reason only - NO TRUMPETS!! :bash:

:nuts: :nuts: :nuts:


----------



## G.C.F (Mar 27, 2008)

Who won the tournament and what was result.

Sorry but it didnt watched a game.


----------



## Mordaunt-S (Nov 27, 2007)

Kuvvaci said:


> lookks bigger than 9000...
> 
> if coatia gets EuroBasket, wich arenas will be used beside Zagreb and Zadar?


Split arena definitely, from others my guess is probably Dražen Petrović sports hall in Zagreb ( cap 5500 ), Varaždin and Osijek also come to mind. And maybe by then a completely new arena in Rijeka would be finished, who knows so the choice is various.


----------



## FredPerry (Aug 22, 2005)

Kuvvaci said:


> lookks bigger than 9000...
> 
> if coatia gets EuroBasket, wich arenas will be used beside Zagreb and Zadar?


Probably Split and Rijeka. These are biggest cities in Croatia after Zagreb.
The only problem is that Rijeka has to build new arena and there are some plans to build a new 10.000+ arena because Rijeka plans to bid for mediteranian games.
Other candidates are Varazdin, Osijek, Porec..


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis (Oct 7, 2008)

5k is minimum so you can rule out Osijek. Even with additional stands it would be too small. It would probably be Rijeka and Šibenik with new arenas.


----------



## Livno80101 (Mar 15, 2009)

If we bid for EB (it is possible, and I think Croatia deserves at least EB (I would like WC), because of our basketball history, great players, we have great venues, and we never hosted it since we are independent), I would make schedule like this:

*1st Round*

Zadar - *KC Krešimir Ćosić*, 9,000 (with Spain)
Split - *Spaladium Arena*, 10,000 (with Croatia)
Varaždin - *Gradska dvorana,* 5,000
Zagreb - *KC Dražen Petrović*, 5,000

*2nd Round*

Zadar - *KC Krešimir Ćosić*, 9,000 (with Croatia)
Split - *Spaladium Arena*, 10,000

*Final round (1/4, 1/2, placing 5-8, FINAL)*

Zagreb - *Arena Zagreb*, 15,000

p.s. I would change this format, as it is horrible... I would make only top two teams go through, like European Football Championship... this second round groups would not exist...

p.s. And also one thing, for those who don't know - Croatia is hosting European Water-polo Championships 2010, in August, in Arena Zagreb


----------



## Mr. Fitz (Nov 17, 2009)

Croatia definitely know exterior, nice stadiums (not the Maksimir mind!).


----------



## FredPerry (Aug 22, 2005)

I agree, Maksimir is a disaster.

The project is not that bad:









Unfortunately, it won't be finished soon hno:


----------



## Mr. Fitz (Nov 17, 2009)

That looks nice. Also, that Blue Volcano project is disgusting, exterior is awful.


----------



## renco (Dec 5, 2005)

FredPerry said:


> I agree, Maksimir is a disaster.
> 
> The project is not that bad:
> 
> ...


Better than volcano,but nothing special.


----------



## Mordaunt-S (Nov 27, 2007)

This is a newer version 










I want this :drool: :drool:


----------



## FredPerry (Aug 22, 2005)

renco said:


> Better than volcano,but nothing special.


Do we need anything special? IMO, all we need is a decent stadium


----------



## Frnjchuga031 (Jan 26, 2009)

FredPerry said:


> Do we need anything special? IMO, all we need is a (decent) *stadium*


:banana:


----------



## Frnjchuga031 (Jan 26, 2009)

I can't belive nobody put this oldie to this thread... 

Ledena dvorana doma sportova, Zagreb


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis (Oct 7, 2008)

edit


----------



## FredPerry (Aug 22, 2005)

>



I like this red facade because it fits great into enviroment.


----------



## strcbrc (Feb 17, 2008)

Gripe, Split:





































Poljud Swimming Pools, Split:


----------



## cro_zd (Jan 25, 2010)

SC Krešimir Čosić, Zadar (9000)





































Arena zagreb, Zagreb (15200)



























Spaladium Arena,Split (12000)

















Sportski centar Žatika,Poreč (3700)

















Dvorana Gradski Vrt, Osijek (3500)


















Gradska Dvorana,Varaždin (5000)









Dvorana zamet, Rijeka


















:cheers: :cheers1: :cheers2:


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis (Oct 7, 2008)

Whats the point of repeating the pictures from previous 2 pages?


----------



## luizz27 (Jan 5, 2009)

FredPerry said:


> Probably Split and Rijeka. These are biggest cities in Croatia after Zagreb.
> The only problem is that Rijeka has to build new arena and there are some plans to build a new 10.000+ arena because *Rijeka plans to bid for mediteranian games.*Other candidates are Varazdin, Osijek, Porec..


I never heard about these games...are they like the panamerican games or asian games???

beautiful arenas throughout the country
the scenary where that stadium is located in Umag is just amazing!!!!
:eek2:


----------



## Bossman1 (Jul 18, 2009)

luizz27 said:


> I never heard about these games...are they like the panamerican games or asian games???
> 
> beautiful arenas throughout the country
> the scenary where that stadium is located in Umag is just amazing!!!!
> :eek2:


Thats' exactly what they compare to.
They are for countries whose coastline more or less touches the Mediterranean Sea.


----------



## Bossman1 (Jul 18, 2009)

FredPerry said:


> Do we need anything special? IMO, all we need is a decent stadium


Why do you, my fellow Croatian brothers, feel you do not deserve something better? Who cares about simple and boring!!
There is nothing wrong if the stadium has some nice design to it.


----------



## FredPerry (Aug 22, 2005)

Bossman1 said:


> Why do you, my fellow Croatian brothers, fell you do not deserve something better? Who cares about simple and boring!!
> There is nothing wrong if the stadium has some nice design to it.


I agree, but this stadium would cost too much in that case.. 80 milion € has already been spent and it is not even half finished hno:


----------



## ZGbuki (Jan 17, 2010)

luizz27 said:


> I never heard about these games...are they like the panamerican games or asian games???
> 
> beautiful arenas throughout the country
> the scenary where that stadium is located in Umag is just amazing!!!!
> :eek2:


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mediterranean_Games :cheers:


----------



## St. Quirin (May 12, 2010)

Gradski stadion Sisak
Kapacitet:12.000
Klub:Segesta Sisak 1906.


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis (Oct 7, 2008)

No way on earth that is 12k... it has just that one stand with ~300 seats. On rest of the stand there's place for perhaps 3k people.


----------



## St. Quirin (May 12, 2010)

SpicyMcHaggis said:


> No way on earth that is 12k... it has just that one stand with ~300 seats. On rest of the stand there's place for perhaps 3k people.


On this side where is photo create is same **** for stand..  Record capacity of this stadium is 12.000, playing 1992. between Segesta-Dinamo Zagreb in Croatian football league


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis (Oct 7, 2008)

St. Quirin said:


> On this side where is photo create is same **** for stand..  Record capacity of this stadium is 12.000, playing 1992. between Segesta-Dinamo Zagreb in Croatian football league


Standing places on some hill can't really be counted.. especially not from todays perspective where this ground wouldn't even be licensed for 1st division due to the lack of the seats.


----------



## eagle in sky (Feb 9, 2010)

Does Crotian federation think be candidate to 2020 European championship ?


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis (Oct 7, 2008)

eagle in sky said:


> Does Crotian federation think be candidate to 2020 European championship ?


No, nothing was mentioned so far.


----------



## anarh (Sep 13, 2009)

:applause:


SpicyMcHaggis said:


> No, nothing was mentioned so far.


No, but since it possible for three countries to be a host, it would be great oportunity to candidate Croatia, Bosnia & Hercegovina and Serbia. :eat:For something like that there should be the vise guy who could come to mr. Platini, and say: "I can guarantee the peace, and political stability in a region, and can call you anytime from nowon - a year before that guarancee could happen to even come to question"!:cheers: (triba bi bit ćunka, mudo) And, yes it is possible!:chill: And yes, I'm stoned. :hahano:
Now, for the Athletic Intercontinental Cup in Split whitch should be hold in september.:cripes: Is there someone who could (should?) remove those cages from northern and southwestern tribunes, and should they put another track, 'cause there is eight of them now (and shouldn't it be nine for the competition?)? And yes, I'm from Split, not Ogorje na Moru. 
Southeast 1950


----------



## Adeline (Jul 16, 2010)

eagle in sky said:


> Does Crotian federation think be candidate to 2020 European championship ?



Yep, along with Serbia and B&H :banana:


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis (Oct 7, 2008)

Adeline said:


> Yep, along with Serbia and B&H :banana:


No.


----------



## Adeline (Jul 16, 2010)

SpicyMcHaggis said:


> No.


Don't you read the news?

It's not 100 per cent sure, but there are definitely roumers about it.


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis (Oct 7, 2008)

edit


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis (Oct 7, 2008)

----------


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

ivan_ri said:


> *Rijeka - Kantrida International Swimming Centre*
> 
> *City: Rijeka (Croatia)
> Event: 2008. European Swimming Short Course Championships
> ...


:cheers:















photos by cro forumer *gorgoroth*


----------



## Brigate Rossonere (Jan 28, 2011)

I'll try and bring this thread back to life, even with the lack of development around stadiums in Croatia.

Maksimir, Zagreb

After undergoing a makeover during the summer where all seats were replaced and the stadium was made a lot more "blue", Mamic has announced that in the winter there will be further work on the south stand.

http://www.vecernji.hr/sport/nogomet/mamic-na-zimu-cemo-preurediti-juznu-tribinu-clanak-326370

Dinamo Zagreb will play their first UCL game in 10 years at this stadium. Some photos of preparation:



















Here you can see the painted lights:


----------



## o.S.T.mus.tis.nt. (Dec 7, 2010)

Its still ugly as its gets.
Mamić also said that they will probably built a roof over a west and north stand.


----------



## Brigate Rossonere (Jan 28, 2011)

Yeah there is talk of a new roof. Bandic constantly halting a possible new stadium in Zagreb does not help. His excuse of "more important matters" is so worn out that each interview he gives is just so predictable...

Croatia needs a first class stadium....


----------



## Bossman1 (Jul 18, 2009)

Brigate Rossonere said:


> Yeah there is talk of a new roof. Bandic constantly halting a possible new stadium in Zagreb does not help. His excuse of "more important matters" is so worn out that each interview he gives is just so predictable...
> 
> Croatia needs a first class stadium....


Ain't that the truth. Actually Poljud is still after all these years still a stunning stadium. Heck new stadiums around the world are still using it as a model, but it needs a refresh. Even just a fresh coat a paint per se on the otside and a clean up of the roof would go a long way. But it is sad to see every country around it building new football stadium from small to big, and in Croatia there is nothing going on, especially in 15k+ stadium. One around that size in Zadar would be amazing. Not to mention we need a national stadium in Zagreb in the 50-55k range. All I hear is adding to what already exists in Maksimir


----------



## Brigate Rossonere (Jan 28, 2011)

Bossman1 said:


> Ain't that the truth. Actually Poljud is still after all these years still a stunning stadium. Heck new stadiums around the world are still using it as a model, but it needs a refresh. Even just a fresh coat a paint per se on the otside and a clean up of the roof would go a long way. But it is sad to see every country around it building new football stadium from small to big, and in Croatia there is nothing going on, especially in 15k+ stadium. One around that size in Zadar would be amazing. Not to mention we need a national stadium in Zagreb in the 50-55k range. All I hear is adding to what already exists in Maksimir


There is a reason they call her the Poljud beauty. The touch ups could be, like you said, a fresh coat of paint, new seats to replace the current "buckets", replace the broken parts of the roof and not too much else.

The best resolution for Maksimir is to run it down and re build. It was poorly constructed in the first place and is impossible to renovate effectively. Croatia needs a 40-50k stadium for football only and located in Zagreb. Best viable solution really...


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Zagreb , stadion maksimir*

Recent design ① 











Recent design ②


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis (Oct 7, 2008)

Second one is photoshop joke from Croatian forum.. its Arena Zagreb turned into "stadium".


----------



## Brigate Rossonere (Jan 28, 2011)

Sve mi se nekako cinilo da je drugi "design" poznat. Haha


----------



## Bossman1 (Jul 18, 2009)

adeaide said:


> Recent design ①
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These aren't recent.
The first is over 10 years old and the second, as stated earlier was done as a joke.


----------



## fidalgo (Mar 10, 2007)

Bossman1 said:


> the second, as stated earlier was done as a joke.


its a nice looking joke


----------



## Brigate Rossonere (Jan 28, 2011)

Arena Zagreb is far too small to be able to fit stands and a football pitch, that design's scale is way out of whack.


----------



## Bossman1 (Jul 18, 2009)

Brigate Rossonere said:


> Arena Zagreb is far too small to be able to fit stands and a football pitch, that design's scale is way out of whack.


I think the image is more of taking the structure and expanding it around a football pitch then stuffing a pitch inside the arena.


----------



## Chrechan (Jul 7, 2012)

cro_zd said:


> SC Krešimir Čosić, Zadar (9.000)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is great, but we need a new big modern football stadium in Zagreb.


----------



## Paraguay Dreamer (Feb 23, 2012)

Nice indoor arenas. Basket is more popular than Football in Croatia?


----------



## Chrechan (Jul 7, 2012)

Paraguay Dreamer said:


> Nice indoor arenas. Basket is more popular than Football in Croatia?


No. Football is most popular in Croatia like elsewhere in the world. Croatian football national team is for decades in the top 10 in the world. 
And basketball was once great, but no longer. Now is popular handball where we are recently among the best in the world. 
We hosted the World Championships in handball, because they built the halls. 

On two pictures is handball, on one is basketball.


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

I feel that Maksimir Stadium should be torn down altogether and rebuilt as a completely new football-only stadium with a 57,000 capacity and all the modern amenities that other football stadiums have.


----------



## alejo25 (Nov 17, 2006)

Very nice arenas.


----------



## trmather (Feb 7, 2008)

Jim856796 said:


> I feel that Maksimir Stadium should be torn down altogether and rebuilt as a completely new football-only stadium with a 57,000 capacity and all the modern amenities that other football stadiums have.


You don't say?

Perhaps you tell the authorities and they'll get right to it.


----------



## dande (Jan 28, 2005)

I think they should try to go for a more feasable project for the national stadium or just wait out the financial crisis. Every project so far has been way out of their league at the moment.


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

> Rijeka's new stadium, to be built by 2015. 12,000, upgradable to 18, same location:


https://twitter.com/AlexHoliga/status/382213654143180800

Anybody knows if this is real?


----------



## Lumbergo (Nov 17, 2009)

there's no way that stadium only seats 12,000


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis (Oct 7, 2008)

alexandru.mircea said:


> https://twitter.com/AlexHoliga/status/382213654143180800
> 
> Anybody knows if this is real?


Yes it is.


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis (Oct 7, 2008)

Lumbergo said:


> there's no way that stadium only seats 12,000


I think that this is the extended 18000 version of the project.


----------



## dinamo_zagreb (Dec 23, 2011)

Apparently, this is new and official version of *Rijeka* stadium:


















Insiders say: exterior like Allianz Arena, interior like Juventus Arena, transparent roof towards rocks, cap around 12k. Works should start at the end of the fall season (mid december)

More details to follow later today - they will publish final design and all that goes along after Croatian Supercup game that they host tonight.


----------



## dinamo_zagreb (Dec 23, 2011)

More pictures:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=115658503&postcount=8735

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=115658561&postcount=8737

Looks great. :banana:


----------



## Madiba (Jul 9, 2014)

It´s a shame that this unique stadium will be demolished. The new one will be boring.


----------



## Spomasz (Feb 28, 2013)

^^ When they'll start building of new arena ?


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis (Oct 7, 2008)

Spomasz said:


> ^^ When they'll start building of new arena ?


As soon as the training camp and 5k reserve stadium are completed. 

http://i.imgur.com/hqHB9pG.jpg

You can check some recent update pictures here... 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=123456367&postcount=332
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=123242143&postcount=317
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=123242222&postcount=318


----------



## FredPerry (Aug 22, 2005)

Madiba said:


> It´s a shame that this unique stadium will be demolished. The new one will be boring.


Unique but crappy. Can't wait to see it demolished. :banana:


----------



## Spomasz (Feb 28, 2013)

> As soon as the training camp and 5k reserve stadium are completed.
> ...
> You can check some recent update pictures here...
> ...


Thanks. So we will wait for this stadium for a long time i think.


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis (Oct 7, 2008)

Rijeka plans to play next season on this new smaller stadium. But it seems to me that staying on Kantrida until 2015/2016 winter break is more realistic option.


----------



## °_BRABANT_° (Jun 14, 2015)

how many capacity it´s gonna have new Kantrida?


----------



## dinamo_zagreb (Dec 23, 2011)

°_BRABANT_° said:


> how many capacity it´s gonna have new Kantrida?


No one knows, project is being redeveloped again. I'd say between 10k and 12k.


----------



## Big Ballers (Oct 16, 2014)

Das neue Arena in Kroatien sieht eher aus wie ein Raumschiff als eine Arena.


----------



## Prva_Ekipa (Jun 20, 2015)

Arena Cibalae Vinkovci (14600 seats)
youtube project video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3et85HpqJLk


free image uploading


image upload without registration


upload png


pic upload


picture share


pic upload


posted image


uploading pictures


----------



## Mordaunt-S (Nov 27, 2007)

When is it finished? :troll:


A-m-a-z-i-n-g!


----------



## °_BRABANT_° (Jun 14, 2015)

lijepe boje sjedalica ima


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

*A Stadium on the 6th Floor?*

First, three levels of parking spaces. Then, two levels of commercial outlets. Finally, a 5,000-seat stadium topping all those other uses. An interesting concept from Dubrovnik, Croatia.

Source: StadiumDB.com.


----------



## dinamo_zagreb (Dec 23, 2011)

Another version of *HNK Rijeka* stadium at *Kantrida*, 14k capacity:





























Version 1 http://image.dnevnik.hr/media/images/768x432/Sep2013/60857785-kantrida-stadion-rijeka.jpg
Version 2 http://www.24sata.hr/image/predstav...12001336-aecbe7e99b37ff3a9944c7b6093d9733.jpg


They finished their training camp stadium where they will play until this one up is built - no one knows when will they start their project. Rest of the training camp will be finished soon, final touches left.










Looks amazing.


----------



## Gombos (Feb 6, 2011)

hi, Croats, respect!


----------



## fidalgo (Mar 10, 2007)

Stadium for NK Sesvete (7,000)




























http://stadiumdb.com/news/2016/11/new_design_small_beauty_of_zagreb


----------



## trmather (Feb 7, 2008)

It seems strange to me that Rijeka would build a new stadium that has the view of the sea blocked by the biggest stand.

Is there ever going to be any chance that the national team gets a new stadium, or even that Maksimir gets demolished and rebuilt for Dinamo?


----------



## dinamo_zagreb (Dec 23, 2011)

trmather said:


> It seems strange to me that Rijeka would build a new stadium that has the view of the sea blocked by the biggest stand.
> 
> Is there ever going to be any chance that the national team gets a new stadium, or even that Maksimir gets demolished and rebuilt for Dinamo?


Rocks are what the stadium is known for, not the sea. They wanted to see rocks.

But, seems like that stadium won't be built after all. They planned to build hotels and marina there, but building regulations don't allow it to be built there (some maritime laws + that's only sport area). They knew it when they presented stadium, but the didn't cared about it. Meanwhile, they built small, temporary stadium http://www.stadionkantrida.hr/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/2.jpg (part of training camp) in other part of the town and they will, as it seems, stay there forever. :nuts: And the main investor says he is looking for investors for all those project beside stadium as they don't have money for it all.

BTW, they are on course to win the league against all odds and they might add some stands to fulfill UEFA's critera for CL.


As for Maksimir (national stadium), it's hard to believe we will be getting new one. City leaders (along with Dinamo, FA leaders) plan to build roof on two of four stands (!) at the ugliest stadium in the world. http://www.antenazagreb.hr/upload/diname_111027151807_524x288.jpg They say it would be beautiful and that it would cost HRK 280M (€ 35M). :nuts: :lol:

It would be ideal to build 20-30k roofed seater and that would perfectly fit needs of Dinamo and NT. It can be built between current field and stands, there's huge area between the two. But no, they keep on investing huge sums in this horrendous, ugly, embarrassing, outdated building.


----------



## dinamo_zagreb (Dec 23, 2011)

In order to get Champions League play-off and group stage licence, newly crowned *Croatian* champion *Rijeka* (first title ever) is upgrading their temporary* stadium. Current capacity is at 6,100, they are building north stand with about 2,000 seats to reach 8,000 mark (CL, EL minimum).





































Entrances will be above the stand so it looks great for ultras.










Stadium is part of Rijeka's camp - after new stadium would have been built, stadium should've been home to Rijeka II - but the team was dissolved after only one (or maybe two) season(s). Club also changed seats to this multi-color scheme. 


_* it should've been temporary, but it seems like there will be no new Kantrida stadium as there is no more money and they can't find investors. I hope I am wrong with this though._


FOTO: Marko Smoković, http://www.novilist.hr/Sport/NK-Rij...o-zracne-fotografije-nove-tribine-na-Rujevici


----------



## robil (Jun 15, 2015)

Yesterday photo


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*OSIJEK - Pampas (12,000)*


































































































*Location*: Osijek, Croatia
*Osijek info*: 4th largest city in Croatia and center of Slavonia region. Population of the city in 2011 was 108.048.

*Stadium Pampas info*:

Estimated construction cost: 35-40 million €
Camp and stadium construction area: 15 hectares
Stadium size: 188x150 meters, 22,5 meters high
Capacity: 12,000 people

The exterior of the stadium is covered with glass that will change the colors. It will have saunas, jacuzzy and champagne lounge within the VIP forum, or a special SPA apartment, then 70 seats for disabled, a press room for about 100 journalists with the best conditions for reporters, VIP room with 450 seats and another 100 in Sky Box. There will be a restaurant, a sports bar, and a sports museum. The stands are maximized to make the best possible view of the terrain, and above them there will be a so-called "promenade" where fans can buy food and drinks, but also watch the game. 750 parking spaces and 150 more within VIP parking. Construction should start in about two months, and the stadium is scheduled to open in 2020.

:cheers:


----------



## moa2 (May 18, 2009)




----------



## stric (May 29, 2009)

*Towards west stand*








*Towards south stand*








*East stand*








*West stand*


----------



## kronher (Jan 24, 2011)

*green - new location
blue - city centar
red - current stadium cap. 18.856*


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

Demolition of the trees at the site of the future stadium in Osijek










By forum user ToniCro


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

Update from Osijek





































There is around 45.000 cubic meters of trees that will be removed and additional 155.000 cubic meters of earth that will fill the area in order to raise the ground level for about 1 meter. 75 trucks will do this daily for about 2-3 months and after that the construction of the new stadium will begin.


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

Update from Osijek


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Stadium Pampas, Osijek*

Currently working on foundations. It should be done in the next few weeks (if the weather is stable):



MefCRO said:


>


----------



## ElvisBC (Feb 21, 2011)

with this pace the're going to be ready for croatian world cup in 2110


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

MefCRO said:


> Jučer:


Update from Osijek


----------



## ElvisBC (Feb 21, 2011)

marking the parking?


----------



## Gombos (Feb 6, 2011)

welcome to the EU, Croatia! it is the time to join Poland and Romania's path in new arenas. good luck! :beer:


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

Osijek update










by Osječanin


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

^^










by NK Osijek


----------



## rebelheartous (Dec 28, 2008)

Well, I guess CSKA's fixture will not be played there?


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

Osijek




























by MefCRO


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

Rocky031 said:


> NK Osijek FB


Three more cranes are to be installed next week.


----------



## Gombos (Feb 6, 2011)

I like the place, hopefully the area will develop more. Osijek should have a residential area there.


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

MefCRO said:


> Istina evo malo od danas:


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

Few photos I took yesterday


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

Pampas























































by Bruno Mioč


----------



## Sandro14 (Nov 28, 2021)

Any new pics of pampas?


----------



## dinamo_zagreb (Dec 23, 2011)

Sandro14 said:


> Any new pics of pampas?


[Osijek] - Nogometni kamp i stadion Pampas [13,005] eppur si muove 😁


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

Pampas










by Pampas Osijek instagram


----------



## Sandro14 (Nov 28, 2021)

Nice to see roof trusses installed at the main stand.


----------



## Sandro14 (Nov 28, 2021)

Pampas stadium construction is really progressing at this point. The main stand roof span is finished and they're finishing the corners. Also, seating installation is at good pace. It should become a regular venue for croatia national team games, either men or women's. The new home of NK Osijek will open in the first half of next year and has a training facility in the same site.


----------



## Sandro14 (Nov 28, 2021)

Now pampas arena construction is close to completion. Pics show impressive progress at the main stand roof.


----------

